# Sorry, It's Not An Outback



## AKF150LARIAT4X4 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey all, well as I said in an earlier post, we didn't get the outback, but we did get a 2004 Keystone Springdale 26RELL. Picked it up last night and had to do a BUNCH of cleaning and only got about half way through. If any of you remember, it has a nice yellow tint inside due to the previous owners being smokers. I used a little simple green and it all comes right off. It's turning out really nice. That's the only thing wrong with the camper that I can find. Most appliances haven't even been used. The A/C only once! I have to de-winterize it today and get it ready for a halibut trip on Thursday so I'm gonna be busy! Thanks for all the inputs on here and for making me feel welcome even if I don't have an Outback!

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Mike,

Congrats on your "new" trailer. Glad it worked out for you.

Mark


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new TT, just because it's not an Outback doesn't make you a bad person. You go where the deals is and then go from there. Happy cleaning and have a great maiden voyage.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Glad the new camper is working out. Sounds like you're getting the yellow out nicely. Enjoy your first trip and keep posting.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

One thing you can do to get rid of the musty smoke odors is rent a "Reverse Ionizer". This device is used by hotels and used car dealers to get rid of a lot of the smoke they encounter. Use Fabreze on all the cloth surfaces (including the backside of the cushions and the back of the curtains.

Reverie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congrats on the new TT, Mike.

Remember, if that Springdale dosen't work out, you can always blame it on the the Aurora Borealis!









Actually, I would blame it on Gilligans cousin... Dobie!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Glad it's cleaning up nicely. Enjoy your first trip! action


----------



## AKF150LARIAT4X4 (Sep 14, 2005)

Well i just finished washing it top, sides and bottom. I was quite relieved to find no water leaks on the inside after washing for 2 hours! I have bleach water in the fresh water tank and faucets right now so i have a break. I couldn't get some of the faint black streaks off the sides, but there's only a couple and I know where to get the black streak remover. Thanks for the input on the reverse ionizer...my neighbor told me about that yesterday but didn't know what it was called. I have a little green maching caropet/upholstery cleaner so I'm gonna do the cushions with that. It says the bedding and curtains have to be dry cleaned though?? ANy of you ever just throw them in the washing machine? Also, I noticed the sway control is Putnam? Is that a good name or should I look into getting something else? And also again, I hooked the shore cord to an extention cord and then to my house but all it does it trip the GFI...is it the cord or the outlet? Nothing is on in the trailer when I attempt this.

On a side note I found out last night my daughters baseball coach has an Outback and didn't know about this site. I told him about it so we'll see if he takes my advice or not. If not, his loss!!

Thanks all!
Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds like the TT is shaping very nicely for you.
Glad to hear you got the smoke stain off the inside
As for the extension cord make sure you're using a heavy enough cord
Don't know anything about Putman
Happy camping

Don


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

As far as the "outback" is concerned, at least you got a poor cousin of it. I went camping about a month ago. There was two other 5'ers in the campground and all three of them were made by Keystone. As far as hooking up to the extention cord, I tried that with my 5'er and with nothing running at all besides the battery charger, the battery died instead of being charged, all because of only using a 16 gauge, 50' cord. I finally ran a 30 amp service to my camper and now I can hook up to full electric, water and sewer. Only thing I have left to run is the cable, and that would be easily done but I don't have anything but a 13" TV in the camper yet (been looking at either a 26" LCD HDTV or a 26" CRT wide screen). Good luck on getting all of the smoke smell out, I quiet 10 years ago and still have places in the house that will produce a smoke smell when wet.

Larry


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

You'll enjoy that Keystone. I did mine in fact I had less problems with it than I have the Outback. Gilligan doesn't work there.


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Mike, it sounds like you and your family have a real nice unit there! The Febreeze advice is good and I have also heard of sitting out several large bowls of white vinegar overnite.







Once you get the majority of the smoke washed away and then you start camping in it, it will clear out and take on your own 'signatures'! (Just don't let Darlene visit!







HAHA, Bad joke from another thread!







)

Anyway, from the DH and myself...congratulations on your new 'toy'! Hoping you have lots of fun and memories!







action


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> Mike, it sounds like you and your family have a real nice unit there! The Febreeze advice is good and I have also heard of sitting out several large bowls of white vinegar overnite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah-hum...........Tracy!!







I'm loaded for bear, GF!! I am NOT eating the beans ALONE, no matter what!!







Like I said, earlier........those guys are gonna have a lot more gas than me, drinking their beers!!! sunny And, I refuse to sit downwind as "nobody puts baby in the corner" as Patrick Swayzie would say!!








Darlene action


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

Atmosclear, available at ACE Hardware is the BEST for removing odors, especially from fabric - I take a small bottle with me whenever i have to 'hotel it' for a weekend, spray down the room on check in, hit the bar for an hour and when I come back its fresh. No perfumes etc used, just a nice neutral smell


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

imabeachbum wrote:


> hit the bar for an hour and when I come back its fresh.


HAHA, maybe it's the drinks at the bar that make it just 'seem' fresh and not the Atmosclear!! hahaLOLhaha!


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

sgalady wrote:



> Ah-hum...........Tracy!! I'm loaded for bear, GF!!


UhOh, I got busted! shy



































You weren't supposed to see that Darlene! haha!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wish it woud have been an Outback, but at least you have a new (new to you) trailer and your building memories your kids will remember for a lifetime.


----------

